# Krypta?



## B.CA$H (8. Mai 2008)

Leute ich hab mal ne dringende Frage!!!

Also man stelle sich vor man ist zum ersten mal Krypta....
ist beim first Boss und hat halt 2 whipes....

da denkt man sich doch:"ach ich guck mal bei buffed.de,wird sicher was dazu unter "Instanz-Guides" stehen."

Aber da stand nix da....
Schläft Buffed da oder hängt es mit was anderem zusammen???

(Boss natürlich trotzdem gelegt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MLK1006 (8. Mai 2008)

wieso brauchst du dafür nen guide einfach dps druff !!! ^^


----------



## B.CA$H (8. Mai 2008)

es gibt immerhin auch eine guide für Ragefire oder deathmine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (8. Mai 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> es gibt immerhin auch eine guide für Ragefire oder deathmine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja das sind die inis für einsteigeer die noch keine ahnung vom game haben, deswegen brauch man da guides um den noobs zu helfen...^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. Mai 2008)

ragefire ?!? guide -.- was gibts da für taktik? eindach feste druf?^^

aber für krypta brauchst keine taktik ^^ gibt ja zur not noch andere seiten ausser buffed^^


----------

